# Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?



## [-SONIC-] (13. Oktober 2011)

*Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine Frage. Ich möchte für die Zukunft einen gescheiten CPU Kühler kaufen. Habe momentan ein AMD 1100t Black Edition. Natürlich sollte der auch für OC geeignet sein was ich aber momentan gar nicht brauche (Vielleicht nur um bissle rumzuspielen).
Was würdet ihr mir am besten empfehlen?

Habe mir gedacht an Low Budget Wasserkühlung alias:
Antec H20 620 z.B
Corsair H60

oder lieber einen normalen wie Mugen 2 z.B?

Ich war gestern bei K&M und der Typ meinte, die Corsair z.B sind gut und günstig, sind aber ziemlich laut bei vollast und sollten angeblich gleich kühlen wie so ein Mugen 2.

Ich glaube noch zu erinnern das hier im PCGH mal ein Test gab wo diese Kühlsysteme unter 100€ oder sowas getestet worden sind, kanns aber nicht mehr finden!

Danke


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

corsair H60 langt dicke!

und das der h60 laut wird stimmt nicht , hab ihn selbst!


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> corsair H60 langt dicke!
> 
> und das der h60 laut wird stimmt nicht , hab ihn selbst!



Was hast du denn für andere komponenten? 

Kann man den lüfter gegen einen leiseren austauschen?

Macht die Pumpe Geräusche?


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

hab ein 2600k , hier das ganze system

die pumpe ist leise man kann denn lüfter gegen ein andern 120x120 tauschen doch der orginale lüfter der im lieferumfang ist , ist auch leise, die kühleistung ist auch gut


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Man kann auch 2 Lüfter anbringen, das wirkt Wunder ! 

Hab auch die H60, erst hatte ich 2 Enermax Magma drauf und momentan ein NB PL1 und ein Nanoxia FX12. 
Musst halt schaun, ich finde den Nanoxia mit 1250rpm perfekt von der Lautstärke und Luftfördermenge ist auch ok.

Ansonsten Lüftersteuerung oder auf 5/7V laufen lassen. Allgemein würd ich mir die Kompakt-Wakü's nur holen wenn du
Platzprobleme hast. Selber hatte ich Probleme mit RAM Heatspreadern und jetzt bin ich auch noch in ein µATX gezogen, 
da ist die H60 echt praktisch !

Wenn ich meine Lüfter auf 600rpm hab, hört man die Pumpe aus dem gedämmten Case raus, aber nicht laut und auserdem
sitz ich sehr nahe am Case, steht auf dem Tisch direkt neben mir. Ein Midi-Tower unter dem Tisch sollte das Geräusch stark 
minimieren.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> hab ein 2600k , hier das ganze system
> 
> die pumpe ist leise man kann denn lüfter gegen ein andern 120x120 tauschen doch der orginale lüfter der im lieferumfang ist , ist auch leise, die kühleistung ist auch gut


 
Danke für das Bild, Glaubst du man kann in einem normalen midi gehäuse auch den bodenlüfter zur Befestigung des radiators benutzen?

Hier mein System
PC.jpg


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

.....................


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Man kann auch 2 Lüfter anbringen, das wirkt Wunder !
> 
> Hab auch die H60, erst hatte ich 2 Enermax Magma drauf und momentan ein NB PL1 und ein Nanoxia FX12.
> Musst halt schaun, ich finde den Nanoxia mit 1250rpm perfekt von der Lautstärke und Luftfördermenge ist auch ok.
> ...



Ich wolte 1 oder 2 be quiet teile draufmachen, jemand hat aber gesagt man könnte die nicht montieren weil die mit plastiksteckern...

Ich wolte eine Kompaktwasserkühlung weil sonst kein airflow mehr die anderen Komponenten kühlt und die Luft mehr Platz hat usw.. Außerdem scheine die ergebnisse doch sehr gut und in tests ist sie gleichgut wie noctua high end Teile und mit 2 referenzlüftern noch besser...

Die frage ist nur ob die be quiet teile das auch so hinbekommen....

Und wenn ich den Radiator an meinem Bodenlüfter anbringe, oder sind die schläuche zu kurz?

PC.jpg


----------



## Schiassomat (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Du kannst ja 2 Noctua Lüfter montieren die sind nahezu unhörbar und für CPU Kühlung ausgelegt.
noctua NF-P12 CPU Kühler 120 x 120 x 25 mm 1300 RPM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Sind halt auch ein wenig Teuer.


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Also ob deine BeQuiet regulär draufpassen oder nicht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Aber mit Kabelbinder gehts auf jeden Fall 

Von der CPU bis zum Lüfter am Boden im Midi-Tower? Nein glaube nicht, da ist ja auch noch die Graka zwischendrin, deshalb kannst
du nicht den direkten Weg gehen. Ich denke das wird nicht gehen.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Du kannst ja 2 Noctua Lüfter montieren die sind nahezu unhörbar und für CPU Kühlung ausgelegt.
> noctua NF-P12 CPU Kühler 120 x 120 x 25 mm 1300 RPM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Sind halt auch ein wenig Teuer.


 
Ja ich wollt dei bequiet weil die noch leiser sind...



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Also ob deine BeQuiet regulär draufpassen oder nicht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
> Aber mit Kabelbinder gehts auf jeden Fall
> 
> Von der CPU bis zum Lüfter am Boden im Midi-Tower? Nein glaube nicht, da ist ja auch noch die Graka zwischendrin, deshalb kannst
> du nicht den direkten Weg gehen. Ich denke das wird nicht gehen.



hmmmm wäre wohl aber schon besser....


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Ich glaube nicht dass es einen derartig großen Unterschied macht.
2 Lüfter dran, am Heck befestigen und die Sache hat sich


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

hmmmm, ich hab gerade gelsen dass die bequiet nicht so viel luft fördern sollen und somit nicht fürn radiato r wären...


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Musst halt wissen was du willst, wenn dir die Lautstärke wichtig ist, musst du bei der Luftfördermenge zurückstecken.


----------



## hotfirefox (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich wolte eine Kompaktwasserkühlung weil sonst kein airflow mehr die anderen Komponenten kühlt und die Luft mehr Platz hat usw.. Außerdem scheine die ergebnisse doch sehr gut und in tests ist sie gleichgut wie noctua high end Teile und mit 2 referenzlüftern noch besser...
> 
> Die frage ist nur ob die be quiet teile das auch so hinbekommen....


 
Kauf dir lieber einen guten Luftkühler!
Die ganzen Kompaktkühlungen brachen doch einen recht hohen Luftstrom, die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind viel zu laut und besser kühlen wie ein guter LuKü tun sie auch nicht.
Übrigens sind bequiet Lüfter nicht für Radiatoren das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber einen guten Luftkühler!
> Die ganzen Kompaktkühlungen brachen doch einen recht hohen Luftstrom, die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind viel zu laut und besser kühlen wie ein guter LuKü tun sie auch nicht.
> Übrigens sind bequiet Lüfter nicht für Radiatoren das Gelbe vom Ei.


 
Es sind aber die leisesten...
Und ich hab in mehreren Tests gelesen dass man mit der genauso gute werte wie noctua high end teile bekommt(also kühlleistung)...
Und die antec 620 soll auch mit langsam dreh. Lüftern gut sein....


----------



## bfgc (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Also, die 120er ob Noctua oder BeQuiet hört man bei 1200U/min+ alle richtig gut, selbst wenn sie frei blasen. Von daher wenn es "leise" sein soll, 140mm Lüfter oder noch größer und langsamer. Ansonsten tauchen die meisten 120er mit "normaler" Blattanzahl, ab ca. 900U/min und weniger in den Bereich kaum mehr wahrnehmbar. Vor einem Radiator-Netz wird´s dann mit Sicherheit wieder "lauter". Das mal dazu. 

Ich würde wenn es kompakt bleiben soll, nach 120er schauen die bei Drehzahlen um 800-1000U/min gut Luft durchsetzen. Den Druck kann man bei den wenigsten Versandhäusern im Angebot nachlesen, da musst du dich dann fast immer bei den Herstellern umschauen. Wobei der Druck auch an den allgemeinen Durchsatz gekoppelt ist, da bestimmt die Blattform dann ob und wie weit der Lüfter den Durchsatz auch gegen ein Radiator-Netz halten kann. Corsair macht es bei den Kompaktkühlungen z.B. mit roher Gewalt, mit 120mm Sieben-Blatt-Lüftern und Drehzahlen bis 2200. Was in meinen Augen(Ohren) unerträglich laut ist.
Das die BeQuiet dabei nicht so gut abschneiden sollen halte ich für ein Gerücht, denn deren Druck und Durchsatz liegt im Mittel mit den meisten anderen Modellen auf.

Auf die Lautstärke kannst du gezwungener Maßen eh weniger Rücksicht nehmen, wobei, wenn die Lüfter nicht gerade mit 35dB+ antreten, sollten gedrosselt auch die meisten Modelle ähnliche Lautstärken aufweisen. Spätestens wenn du die Lüfter wirklich "leise" hast, geht es dir so wie mir, dann hörst du die Pumpe. 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du die qualitativ höher wertigen 120er von Enermax, BeQuiet, Noiseblocker usw. bei 800~900U/min vergleichst, wirst du es ohne Messgeräte schwer haben dort nur durch deine Ohren wesentliche Unterschiede festzustellen und selbst dabei können sich noch NoNamer zwischendrängeln. 
Ausnahmen wie die Scythe Slip Stream Slim, die mit ihren Viel-Blatt-Lüftern vor oder hinter groben Strukturen teilweise gut hörbare, drehzahlabhängige Luftabrissgeräusche(Surren) fabrizieren gibt es dabei allerdings leider auch.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



bfgc schrieb:


> Also, die 120er ob Noctua oder BeQuiet hört man bei 1200U/min+ alle richtig gut, selbst wenn sie frei blasen. Von daher wenn es "leise" sein soll, 140mm Lüfter oder noch größer und langsamer. Ansonsten tauchen die meisten 120er mit "normaler" Blattanzahl, ab ca. 900U/min und weniger in den Bereich kaum mehr wahrnehmbar. Vor einem Radiator-Netz wird´s dann mit Sicherheit wieder "lauter". Das mal dazu.
> 
> Ich würde wenn es kompakt bleiben soll, nach 120er schauen die bei Drehzahlen um 800-1000U/min gut Luft durchsetzen. Den Druck kann man bei den wenigsten Versandhäusern im Angebot nachlesen, da musst du dich dann fast immer bei den Herstellern umschauen. Wobei der Druck auch an den allgemeinen Durchsatz gekoppelt ist, da bestimmt die Blattform dann ob und wie weit der Lüfter den Durchsatz auch gegen ein Radiator-Netz halten kann. Corsair macht es bei den Kompaktkühlungen z.B. mit roher Gewalt, mit 120mm Sieben-Blatt-Lüftern und Drehzahlen bis 2200. Was in meinen Augen(Ohren) unerträglich laut ist.
> Das die BeQuiet dabei nicht so gut abschneiden sollen halte ich für ein Gerücht, denn deren Druck und Durchsatz liegt im Mittel mit den meisten anderen Modellen auf.
> ...


 
Danke für eine Antwort.

Ich überlege, ein 120mm be quiet zur befestigung hinten, und dann ein 140mm irgendwie noch vorne draufzuquetschen, würde das sinn machen?


----------



## bfgc (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Kann man machen, aber wenn du dir schon die Mühe machst und einen 140er anpasst, kannst du eigentlich gleich auch noch einen zweiten anpassen. 
Effektiv ist ein 140er zuviel und fast der gesamte Kühler steht halt im Luftstrom, allerdings ist er einen Tick leiser als ein 120er. Wobei sich das mit der ineffektiven Querschnittnutzung in deinem Falle eines "kleineren" Radiators aber etwas realativiert.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

die USC von Be Quiet kann man für sowas nicht benutzen, wegen der entkopplung. aber andere von BQ wären diese hier:

120x120x25 be quiet! SilentWings Pure 1350U/m 18.5dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop -


----------



## bfgc (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> die USC von Be Quiet kann man für sowas nicht benutzen, wegen der entkopplung. aber andere von BQ wären diese hier:
> 
> 120x120x25 be quiet! SilentWings Pure 1350U/m 18.5dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop -



Natürlich kann man durch die Gummientkoppler vom USC entsprechende Schrauben drehen und die Lüfter fixieren. Die Löcher sind durchgängig.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

wie wäre es mit denen hier 
NB-Multiframe® S-Series 120mm | Noiseblocker

ich selbst habe denn M12-S2 & denn  M12-S3HS Gute Kombi, beim H60 kann man zwei 120x120 Lüfter anbringen, leider sind aber nur für 1x120 lüfter schrauben im lieferumfang.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

*TFTP100 , dein pc sieht vom aufbau her sauber aus! 
ob man denn kühlerblock im unteren des gehäuses verbauen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen aber von der schlauch länge her müsste das passen. denk aber mal schon das dies geht!

Grüße 

Schock!
*


----------



## [-SONIC-] (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Hallo an alle und danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich habe mir gestern die Corsair H 100 gekauft, ich hoffe ich hab was gutes getan. Werde es heute mal einbauen. Hab 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie drauf!
Ich sag mal so mein System reicht mir vollkommen aus und das wird auch noch in den nächsten Monaten wenn nicht vielleicht Jahren auch noch so sein. Ich denke es ist auf jedenfall besser als das originale Boxed Kühler 
Ich will dann heute gleich mal bisschen meine Black Edition ausnützen, welche Benchmarks empfehlt ihr mir um Früher Nacher Tests zu machen?

Übertakten nur durch Multiplikator oder auch FSB?


----------



## mars321 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Zu Anfang würde ich erstmal ganz einfach mit dem Multiplikator übertakten. Zum testen ob die Cpu dann auch stabil läuft benutze ich Prime 95.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo danke. Was muss ich bei torture test einstellen? Also welchen test er machen soll?
Wie lange muss mindestens der test laufen? Thx


----------



## Jackey555 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Das ist Ansichtssache. Für einen ersten kurzen Test lasse ich Prime immer eine halbe Stunde laufen. Wenn ich eine scheinbar stabile Einstellung gefunden habe lasse ich das ganze nochmal 5h rennen. Danach gehe ich mit der Spannung als Puffer nochmal einen Schritt nach oben.

Andere sind jedoch der Auffassung, das man 24h testen müsste. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung das ein Alltagstest da eine bessere Aussage hat. Es gab bei einem Freund den Fall das seine CPU 24h primestable war, aber im Alltagsbetrieb unregelmäßige Bluescreens verursachte.

Es ist und bleibt Ansichtssache.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

h100 hmmm da brauchst du mehr platz um denn überhaupt zuverbauen.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Hallo,

also ich hab das Corsair H100 eingebaujt und muss sagen ich bin sehr zu frieden biss jetzt. Meine WaKü ist auf höchster Stufe eingestellt, im Bios ist aber mein CPU Fan so eingestellt das er erst ab 45° von Level 1 anfängt aautomatisch je nach bedarf hoch zu drehen.

Selbst nach einen Primetest kühlt der in wenige sekunden runter auf 28-30° (Mit meinen Original Boxed Kühler, war ich im Idle Modus auf 42°).

Sieht auch sehr gut aus und so laut ist es auch wirklich nicht. Also immerhin nicht so laut bei Vollast wie der Original AMD Boxed Kühler!

Zum Thema übertakten werde ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Danke trotzdem an allen!


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

ich persöhnlich finde ein corsair H100 fürn amd cpu total übertrieben. aber naja gut.....

grüße 

Schock!


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ich persöhnlich finde ein corsair H100 fürn amd cpu total übertrieben. aber naja gut.....
> 
> grüße
> 
> Schock!


 
Ich glaub genau dafür gibts die H100 - wir sind da nicht wie bei Sandy in 95TDP Welten sonder der 1100T nutzt seine TDP wirklich vollens aus  im Geoctenzustand sind da weit mehr als 125 watt abzuführen ^^
Glaubs mir ein 1055T kann scho echt heiß werden, wenn du einmal bei den 1100T 1,45 vcore angelegt hast lernt man eine H100 dann zu schätzn.

Wenn du noch verbesserungen inpunkto lautstärke erreichen willst dann tausch die Lüfis gegen NB-Black silent aus kommt drauf an welche RMP du wählst aber die H100 profiert schon von Fans ab 900rpm als für ne mini Wakü schon mal sehr gut 

Edit: Zu den Tempwerten bitte auf die Core Tempwerte, 15 grad drauf addieren damit man albwegs realitische Werte @ Full Throttle hat ^^


----------



## olli9471 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Hey, ich habe mir auch überlegt meinen Noctua NH-U12p SE2 gegen eine Corsair H80 zu tauschen. Vor allem jetzt bei aufgedrehter Heizung hat meine Lukü Probleme meine CPU kühl zu halten. Bei BC2 hat mir coretemp eben fast 60° grad angezeigt. Ich sehe das nicht so gerne xD Würde die H80 besser kühlen? Hätte mit der H80 auch dann die Möglichkeit auf 8 GB RAM zu erweitern da mein Kühler 2 steckplätze überdeckt.  Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu wissen


----------



## type_o (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Wenn die H80, dann mit anderen Lufi's! NB oder Enermax Cluster! Das werde ich jetzt auch tun.  
Und Lüfter ab 900 RPM benutzen! 

MfG type_o


----------



## olli9471 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Mit der H80 würde ich dann weiterhin meine 2 Noctua NF-P12-1300 nutzen. Lohnt sich das den jetzt?


----------



## type_o (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Mit den Noctua - Lüftern wird es leiser, denk ich mal ( da selbst noch nicht probiert!), und die Lüfter haben eine bessere Leistung als die Orginalen-Corsair Lüfter. 
Von daher: die Noctua-Lufis bringen mehr Leistung und weniger Lautstärke! Klare Verbesserung! 

MfG type_o


----------



## matteo92 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Wieso Wasserkühlung ?

Kauf die lieber einen guten Luftkühler a la Prolimatech Genesis, Mugen 2 oder Alpenföhn Brocken !

Haste mehr von, und ist günstiger


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*



matteo92 schrieb:


> Wieso Wasserkühlung ?
> 
> Kauf die lieber einen guten Luftkühler a la Prolimatech Genesis, Mugen 2 oder Alpenföhn Brocken !
> 
> Haste mehr von, und ist günstiger


 
Kommt drauf an wie mans nimmt ein Genesis is wirklich gut und kanns mit den mini waküs locker aufnehmen nur ne H100 is halt das maximum was es in hinsicht zu denen gibt.
Weil es bei den Mini wakües sehr engmachischen Anordnung der Lammelen gibt müssen die Lüfis höher drehn + mehr druck aufbauen - zb 620,H70,H80 
Bei der H100 sind die Lammelen nicht so engmaschig und es treten dadurch schon gute Temops ab 900rpm auf, ein höherer Druck schadet da auch nicht, aber ist essentiel net so wichtig 

Wenn man einen 1100T OCN will, find ich ne H100 als sehr gute Wahl, weil man hier ab 4 ghz genug TDP zam hat. Viele nehmen da immer ihren Sandy als vergleichmittel her  Mich wundert nix das ne H60 oder antec 920 nen I5 2500k oder I7 2600k auch im geoctn zustand cool bekommen, wir red da von ner Ausgangs-TDP von 95 Watt.Weiters brauchen die intel nie so nen hohen Vcore wie die Amds


----------



## bfgc (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Also mein H100 hat keine Probleme den i7 mit 4.2GHz bei 850U/min auf den Lüftern unter 60°C zu halten. 
Das steht in keinem Verhälnis zu einem Phenom II, selbst für nen 965er wird´s mit unter schon heißer.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Low Budget Wasserkühlung oder CPU Kühler?*

Hallo danke an alle für eure Antowrten ich werde gleich ein neues Thread auf machen im Overclocking Forum sonst geht man ja weg vom Thread.

Hier gehts weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o.../180702-amd-1100t-ubertakten.html#post3536925

Da sind auch bilder vom H100 drauf und meine Werte!


----------

